# my dad is being mean to my mom



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

let me tell you what happened last summer: there's was a good movie on TV in the evening and i told my mom to stretch out the couch. we were lying on it, i was watching the movie and she was sleeping. then, dad came and started yelling at her for stretching out the couch. he claimed there was no room for him on the couch (even though there was) and that she had two rooms to sleep in (they didn't sleep together and they still don't). of course, his yelling woke her up and she went to sleep in her room and called her an ***. he replied: ''an *** made you!'' 

he was eating beans while he was yelling at her and it smelled so gross that it almost made me puke! then HE lied over the stretched couch and munched and burped and dared to ask me what was movie about.

he also claims that it's her fault that me and my sister don't eat fruit. :blank once, he was mad because mom made lunch, but didn't make lettuce salad. once, when i swore out loud, first he looked at me strictly and then at mom, as though, it was her fault because she didn't teach me not to swear. he would call my mom stupid crazy, etc... while she wouldn't do pretty much about it. 

today, my mom said that our house was the ugliest house in the street and he again was pissed off and called her retarded, swore at her... he said she should be thankful for having such a house and everything he provided to her..... and as he was pissing off, she asked him why was he shaking, and he replied: ''your dad is shaking!'' by the way, her dad has been dead for many years. :x

i remember, once when they were fighting, she asked him how would he feel if someone treated ___ (my older sister) the same way he treats her. 

dad thinks he's some head of the household. :roll and he often pushes his nose where it doesn't belong. like, once me and my sister went to the mall to buy me a leather jacket, but we bought a white fluffy one because i liked it and it was really warm. and my sister was like ''what would dad tell us?'' and even tried to call him, but he didn't answer. and when we got home, he made a tantrum because he wanted us to buy me a leather jacket.... 

i've also noticed that his mom, my grandma, behaved the same way to my grandpa like he behaves to mom. the worst part is that i'm just like him. we have the same temper. but if my husband was treating me the same way, he would become and ex the next moment. i just don't get mom for still being with him. now i'm so positive i'll never get married.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

From what you've written, he appears to be a bully. Unfortunately, the aggression and temper have spread throughout the family. Somebody needs to break the cycle before something else potentially happens.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Your dad is acting weak and controlling. Just try to stay pure and positive to the people that are there for you. Have you got a male member of the family to speak to uncle etc.. Your dad needs a reality check. He needs a real man to teach him to start acting like a gentlemen. My parents used to argue as well and my dad had terrible anger which I inherited as well lol. I just try to be happy and peaceful because its nicer to be happy and cool than angry and insecure. Maybe you could tell your dad how feel, because its not nice atmosphere to be around.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

I know about this type of drama. I've had to deal with it all of my life. I guess I'll start by telling you what my therapist told me: stay out of it. It's not your marriage, and not your problem. Your parents, for better or worse, are going to have to sort through this mess even if the answer is ultimately divorce. You can't live your life playing marriage counselor too them.

Be a friend to your mom of course and listen to her if she expresses frustration but understand that you can't fix their problems. You're their kid, no matter your age. It's not your place to worry about these things. Just try not to reproduce what you've seen in your household in your personal life. Be your own person and don't make your parents' mistakes.


----------

